# FINALLY!!! My FH is deemed FH-worthy



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

About time this bitch got aggro. She's much worse with the light OFF. Oh man I have to get some feeders and make a vid now.

BTW Excuse my stupid voices, I had no clue that my camera records audio.

http://putfile.com/media.php?n=116_1642


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pretty fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking fh. Can't wait to see the other vid.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great fish!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

LOL you sound like a little girl


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL the fish is cool, but the voices man!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> LOL the fish is cool, but the voices man!
> [snapback]854899[/snapback]​


seriouly ... but cool vid though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> LOL you sound like a little girl
> [snapback]854620[/snapback]​












But that is one fiesty fish...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dont let these guys give you crap about

sounding like a girl

On day you will hit puberty too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: next time i would get rid of that sound









sreamin like a school girl


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ouch.







thanks for the compliments I thought people didnt like teh fh.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol you guys are mean, ---and so is that damn fish NICE. By the way, ur voice made me laugh, CHRIST OH f*ck O GOOD!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You did listen to the sound, right?









Sorry CK, at least you're excited about the fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wow. the sounds is like a bad porno..... but the fish is lovely


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet vid dude, if you wanna keep her aggressive, you gotta let her no shes boses... take your finger away when she attacks it and avoid eye contact. honestly it'll keep her more aggressive.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh Christ O my God
ROFL nice fish
I agree with tink though sounds like a bad porno!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks ck i needed a good laugh lol


----------

